# postal 2

## kingrebound

spero siail posto giusto....

dopo aver lanciato l'emerge di postal2 mi chiede di inserire il cd e poi premere invio

```

* If you do not have the CD, but have the data files

 * mounted somewhere on your filesystem, just export

 * the variable CD_ROOT so that it points to the

 * directory containing the files.

 * For example:

 * export CD_ROOT=/mnt/cdrom

 * Please insert+mount the cdrom for postal2 now !

 * Press return to scan for the cd again

 * or hit CTRL+C to abort the emerge.

 * If you are having trouble with the detection

 * of your CD, it is possible that you do not have

 * Joliet support enabled in your kernel.  Please

 * check that CONFIG_JOLIET is enabled in your kernel.

```

inserisco il cd,premo invio ,ma continua a ristamparmi sempre la stessa cosa,cioe il messaggio di prima.

config_joliet a' abilitato nel kernel.

qualcuno ha idea?ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

il cd lo inserisci e lo monti o lo inserisci e basta?

----------

## kingrebound

lo monto

----------

## X-Drum

come riporta il messaggio nell'ebuil in questione:

devi esportare il mountpoint del cdrom/dvd

quindi se monti in /mnt/cdrom:

```
export CD_ROOT=/mnt/cdrom

emerge nomepacchetto
```

----------

## kingrebound

come riporta l'ebuild export serve se non si ha il cd

```

* If you do not have the CD, but have the data files

 * mounted somewhere on your filesystem, just export

 * the variable CD_ROOT so that it points to the

 * directory containing the files.

 * For example:

 * export CD_ROOT=/mnt/cdrom

```

e io ho il cd  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> e io ho il cd 

 

Prova a copiare il contenuto del Cd in una cartella e a seguire la procedura alternativa.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... fai finta di non averlo ed esporta la dir in cui monti il cd.  magari non riesce a beccarlo perchè fa un controllo in un posto dove effettivamente non c'è.

----------

## Scen

Il problema potrebbe essere causato da una particolare configurazione del tuo sistema di "mounting" dei dispositivi rimovibili (dbus/hal/pmount ecc.) che non viene gestito correttamente da eutils.eclass (classe di Portage che contiene la funzione cdrom_get_cds(), utilizzata appunto nell'ebuild di postal2).

Segui i consigli che ti hanno dato per aggirare questo mancato riconoscimento del cdrom!  :Cool: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> e io ho il cd 

 

prova ugualmente, mi è successo anche con quake4

per i motivi esposti da scen

----------

## kingrebound

non cambia nulla...ho creato la cartella,ho copiato il cd li dentro,l'ho fatta puntare da export,ma quando rilancio l'emerge l'output e' sempre lo stesso

----------

## Scen

Quando monti il cd, in che directory viene creato il punto di mount?

Comunque prova a seguire il consiglio di Ic3M4n (quindi niente copia su disco fisso, ma solo export del punto di mount del cd)

----------

## kingrebound

se faccio l'export del punto di mount (/mnt/cdrom) mi viene questo errore:

```

* Found CD #1 root at /mnt/cdrom/

>>> Unpacking postal2-1409.1.run to /var/tmp/portage/postal2-1409.2/work/postal2 -1409.1.run

546+1 records in

4699+1 records out

4812506 bytes (4,8 MB) copied, 0,135165 seconds, 35,6 MB/s

>>> Unpacking postal2-1409.2.run to /var/tmp/portage/postal2-1409.2/work/postal2 -1409.2.run

644+1 records in

5511+1 records out

5643750 bytes (5,6 MB) copied, 2,50699 seconds, 2,3 MB/s

bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/postal2-1409.2/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: games-fps/postal2-1409.2

>>> Install postal2-1409.2 into /var/tmp/portage/postal2-1409.2/image/ category games-fps

>>> Unpacking ./*.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/postal2-1409.2/image/opt/postal2

!!! ERROR: games-fps/postal2-1409.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  postal2-1409.2.ebuild, line 49:   Called unpack './*.bz2'

  ebuild.sh, line 369:   Called die

!!! ./*.bz2 does not exist

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

king king #

```

cerca i bz2?

----------

## Scen

Prova così (soluzione sporca):

```

(NON montare il cd, basta che sia inserito nel lettore)

# dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dove/vuoi/postal2.iso

# mount -o loop /dove/vuoi/postal2.iso /mnt/cdrom

# export CD_ROOT=/mnt/cdrom

# emerge postal2

```

Ti dà gli stessi errori?

----------

## kingrebound

si,sempre gli stessi errori...

----------

